# Billy no mates



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I see in the profile settings there is a "friends" thingy, now I would never presume to add anyone without their express permission, getting declined would be like getting picked last for the school football team (Life long damage to self esteem :drinking: ).
Is this a feature that anyone will use? or is it too like FB?

Jim.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jim

Don't know, is the short answer.

I have no time for Facebook (or Twitter) but I can't see any harm in having friends on here.

Trouble is, I can't see what the advantage might be either?? Seems a bit of a waste of time unless there's some purpose to it . . . or maybe I haven't found it yet?

Dave


P.S. Have to agree - rejection would be more like having to bring out the orange segments at half time!! :crying:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There was something called "Buddies" in the old Facts and I never did figure that either. There is tagging as well?
peedee


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

There was something like that called a "Buddy" system on Nuke's site, but I didn't really know what it was for, how to use it, and never did.

Is it a way of reading all the posts from a specific forum member?

I must learn to type more quickly........Sorry Peedee!!!


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I suspect you are all right, it's not a feature I would have thought served any purpose on a forum like this, we all get to know who's posts we find interesting/useful/funny etc.

Dave, I can understand your dislike of FB, I use it to keep track of certain things that are updated daily on their FB pages and it helps me keep in touch with some of my family who are not nearby, the "friends" system is vital on a site like that but here I suspect less so.


Jim.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

oi - will you stop disliking FB, you're giving me a complex!

:leftfighter4:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Friend?*



Zebedee said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> Don't know, is the short answer.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave
I asked you to be my friend and you haven't replied :crying:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

clianthus said:


> Hi Dave
> I asked you to be my friend and you haven't replied :crying:


No need Jen - you know I am. :kiss:

Haven't had a notification or I would have replied at once.

Who did you send it to by mistake, I wonder?? :surprise:

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

fatbuddha said:


> oi - will you stop disliking FB, you're giving me a complex! :leftfighter4:


I don't dislike it Fatty - how can you dislike something you have never used?

I just don't have a need for it, and see no point on joining either Facebook or Twitter just because they are there!

Dave :smile2:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

clianthus said:


> Hi Dave
> I asked you to be my friend and you haven't replied :crying:


The notification just arrived Jen.

I was very tempted (_as you knew I would be_!) but I behaved like a gentleman!! 0

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> No need Jen - you know I am. :kiss:
> 
> Haven't had a notification or I would have replied at once.
> 
> ...


I just checked and I misspelt Zebedee  sorry!

Is missspelt a word?? It doesn't look right to me, perhaps my spelling has got worse than I thought!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Could have been worse.

Much worse!! :surprise: :surprise:

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> The notification just arrived Jen.
> 
> I was very tempted (_as you knew I would be_!) but I behaved like a gentleman!! 0
> 
> Dave


Thank you for being my friend even though I can't spell :kiss:


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi
So if you have no mates and you are female does that make you a 'Norma nae mates' then ?
I never have any mates....no-body likes me , everybody hates me I'll think I'll go and eat worms.....so the song goes.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Will you be my friend..

Nobody loves me either

And I don't like worms:smile2:

Aldra


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll be yer friend Aldra......tae save ye being a 'billy or norma ' nae mates


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

To be fair

I haven't a clue what you all talking about

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

After 22 months why are we still reading this history ?


tony


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm ok with timewarps.


----------

